
Daughter of physics teacher creates fifth state of matter - throwmemoney
https://www.shethepeople.tv/home-top-video/daughter-of-physics-teacher-creates-fifth-state-of-matter-meet-physicist-amruta-gadge
======
gus_massa
The title is horrible, horrible, horrible. She is not a kid being lucky while
mixing stuff randomly at home. Alternative title: " _Creating a Bose-Einstein
Condensate from two miles away using automation in lab_ "

The article looks interesting but it is very light in details, in particular
about how they adapted the lab to be run remotely.

